# GALP/Continete Vice-Versa bonus offer



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

The GALP/Continente Vice-Versa scheme is offering a bonus 5 cents / litre offer this weekend. 

Continente loyalty card holders who spend at least €30 in Continente will receive a coupon worth 15 cents / litre off GALP pump prices instead of the normal 10 cents. You will have 21 days to redeem the coupon.


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Intermarche are the cheapest we found for petrol, today, being 1 cent cheaper than the Continente coupon for Galp.


----------

